# Why do some respondents, not read the original post fully?



## abvidledUK (Apr 8, 2006)

Especially the pedantics, the thread tends to get sidetracked otherwise.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 8, 2006)

I havn't really noticed it that much really. Sometimes the occasional answer post but a previous answer post already exists. As i said though, only sometimes. We do have quite a few looonngg threads on CPF though, perhaps occasionally a member reads most of it, then finds it too long but still wishes to express their opinion on the topic of the thread etc ?

Or maybe count posting ? (like this one is, haha j/k)


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 8, 2006)

Huh? what 'ya say?....


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 8, 2006)

sometimes they're really long, boring posts..


----------



## chimo (Apr 8, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> sometimes they're really long, boring posts..



What's everyone talking about?


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 8, 2006)

...oh, what, sorry I thought you were selling something...who said that... 




Or if you're like me, after (and sometimes during) a hard day of work, the brain just doesn't want to work no good  

:nana: 
-DF


----------



## greenLED (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tooner (Apr 8, 2006)

Somebody is selling pendants?


----------



## chimo (Apr 8, 2006)

Tooner said:


> Somebody is selling pendants?



There's a group buy for pendants?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2006)

Pendants..... :goodjob:


----------



## Topper (Apr 8, 2006)

I might be interested if you can get lefthanded ones. Do they glow or what?
Oh I guess I missed the price somehow???
Topper


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 8, 2006)

I'll start the bidding @ *$75.00* for the titanium pendant.


----------



## savumaki (Apr 8, 2006)

can these be easily changed out??


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought the product I received was very good. Thanks.


----------



## nikon (Apr 8, 2006)

Beamshots?


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 8, 2006)

Look, a rainbow!


----------



## greg_in_canada (Apr 8, 2006)

I find it hard to read long posts that are all one paragraph.

That's why I make lots of short paragraphs in my posts 

Greg


----------



## springnr (Apr 8, 2006)

Received my pendant in the mail today.


----------



## Orbit (Apr 8, 2006)

does the pendant come standartd with the 10,000 volt taser?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 8, 2006)

Delivery of the pendant group buy has been delayed because of a problem in customs. Seems they're reluctant to allow the flux capacitors to be exported.
:tinfoil:


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for sending that free cheesecake. It was delicious!


----------



## Fringe (Apr 8, 2006)

I always find that a little Krytox blend works great.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 8, 2006)

It turns out the guy wasnt even in the house, after a 2 hour standoff text messaging back and forth. SWAT rushes in, the guys not even there!  

Been a heck of a day on the scanner! Boat sinking, bad weather, stand off, and a smorgasboard of other things to keep my ears tuned. Tommorow should be just as good.


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 8, 2006)

My honest opinion is that the world is so fast paced and hectic at times, one might not always have the time to go through an entire thread, whether they would like to or not.

The end result is that they might skim through it, and offer some feedback, which was perhaps touched upon earlier.


----------



## nikon (Apr 8, 2006)

What was I saying...?


----------



## Alloy Addict (Apr 9, 2006)

A grave in your backyard? Creepy.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 9, 2006)

Could someone *please* post a pic for size refference.............TIA


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 9, 2006)

When in doubt, buy both. :laughing: 

Geoff


----------



## jefft (Apr 9, 2006)

Mmmmmmm........ beer.


----------



## stein (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone know of a good online dictionary?


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 9, 2006)

Just got back from Krapper & Krapper porta-supplies and got the old Z8 porta-urinal for $6.42!:rock: I got the last 6 in peach. 

Thanks for the heads up UrinalCakeEater!:twothumbs


----------



## leukos (Apr 9, 2006)

noobie here, which light should i get???


----------



## Sigman (Apr 9, 2006)

...WOW, I laughed so hard - it was the funniest thing I ever saw in my life, nevermind the pipe wrench though...I was all out of money anyway!


----------



## Orbit (Apr 9, 2006)

how long before amod locks this and deletes it for being fluff?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2006)

Orbit said:


> how long before amod locks this and deletes it for being fluff?



I don't know, :shrug: too bad there isn't a poll attached to this thread...


----------



## Orbit (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know, :shrug: too bad there isn't a poll attached to this thread...


yes we really do need a poll on this thread.
anyone got suggestions for options?


----------



## PJD (Apr 9, 2006)

This is one of the most entertaining threads I've read in a LONG time...keep 'em coming!

BTW, who's organizing the Group buy?

PJD


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 9, 2006)

*Couric*







or *Vargas*


----------



## chimo (Apr 9, 2006)

Vargas


----------



## DonShock (Apr 9, 2006)

E.D. HILL


----------



## Christoph (Apr 9, 2006)

Did someone say Vargas? I used to love those pictures when I was young.:devil:


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Apr 9, 2006)

Vargas


----------



## winny (Apr 9, 2006)

Var-gas? Like in propane-gas? How many lumens can one expect and what will it cost me?


----------



## chimo (Apr 9, 2006)

Sixpointone said:


> My honest opinion is that the world is so fast paced and hectic at times, one might not always have the time to go through an entire thread, whether they would like to or not.
> 
> The end result is that they might skim through it, and offer some feedback, which was perhaps touched upon earlier.



Please don't drift off the thread topic. You should start a new thread about people not reading the whole thread if you want to discuss that.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 9, 2006)

It is an outrage to see so many mods and admins posting in a bandwidth eating, senseless ... fun thread!  
Guys ... expect a good whippping from the mistress :devil: !

Btw ... what about intl. shipping? :nana:

bk


----------



## ViReN (Apr 9, 2006)

Pay Pal Sent, Fenix L2P 62.53*57* USD (United States Dollars) 

Oh... Did i just buy Fenix L2P for TWICE the price ? 

on a rather serious note... This thread is funny


----------



## jefft (Apr 9, 2006)

Puhleeze!! MaryAnne, of course.


----------



## turbodog (Apr 9, 2006)

I've got a 1978 gremlin for sale.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 9, 2006)

For Sale: this light ... Limited time offer only. 

the first I will take it (un conditional) will get it.....

Reason for sale: Need to clean up my desk...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 9, 2006)

You must be referring to Mr. Perfect, Kurt Henning.


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 9, 2006)

chimo said:


> Please don't drift off the thread topic. You should start a new thread about people not reading the whole thread if you want to discuss that.



Chimo, shame on you, .

Now I feel the need to tell a really bad joke to redeem myself.

Most times, if one is doing a stand up comedy show, it is only natural that the plug something. However, if I were to do the same, and not mention my website, would that make my set unplugged?

*crickets chirp and 6.1 runs away*

Hey, I warned you it was going to be an awful joke, :-D.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 9, 2006)

PAYPAL SENT!


go chargers!


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 9, 2006)

Propane? I got a new dual fuel grill last fall just before the snow flew, it is a really nice stainless steel model. I plan on using it today with a couple of nice steaks and just a pinch of Maine Sea Salts.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## nikon (Apr 9, 2006)

chimo said:


> Vargas


 
Vegas? Sure, I've been to Vegas. Lost my shirt.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

nikon said:


> Vegas? Sure, I've been to Vegas. Lost my shirt.



How many lumens in the beam at the Luxor?


----------



## Lightraven (Apr 9, 2006)

The light in the pyramid is NOT a luxeon, I know, I stayed at that hotel once.

Oh, and back on topic, just send it back to Surefire, they'll replace it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

Lightraven said:


> The light in the pyramid is NOT a luxeon, I know, I stayed at that hotel once.
> 
> Oh, and back on topic, just send it back to Surefire, they'll replace it.



Surefire will replace the HID Space Cannons in the Luxor? Wow. Now THAT'S service! :laughing:


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 9, 2006)

Since this thread has served its purpose....

Thread locked!!!!

WTF! Wait! I'm not a Mod! LOL!


----------



## tygger (Apr 9, 2006)

captains log. stardate 2006. journey through cyberspace reveals unknown thread anomaly.....


----------



## H_Alpha (Apr 9, 2006)

tygger said:


> captains log. stardate 2006. journey through cyberspace reveals unknown thread anomaly.....


 
tygger -- i believe if you look through the sticky's at the top of the forum you will find that this has been well covered ...... the answer is wormholes.

back on topic.....

any pedantic thoughts about raising red wigglers in a worm farm?


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 9, 2006)

I dont have any pediatric red wigglers, but I do have a few purple plastic worms which seem to work well on pediatric sunfish...


----------



## dfred (Apr 9, 2006)

Shoot, a fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vargas with all that stuff...


----------



## Zigzago (Apr 9, 2006)

Any chance of a numbered CPF special edition?

I want #69.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Phil Mickelson won it.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 9, 2006)

ViReN said:


> Pay Pal Sent, ... 62.53*57* USD (United States Dollars)


Really, that much? I knew gas was getting expensive, but that's just too much. I still remember when I could fill my rig with $14 - hitting double plus a tad more nowdays for the same amount of fuel.

:thinking: I didn't know you could pay for gas with PayPal. Cool!


----------



## Morelite (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know, :shrug: too bad there isn't a poll attached to this thread...


A poll? where is tron3 when you need him :lolsign:


----------



## greenlight (Apr 9, 2006)

Happy birthday to everyone this year!


----------



## thesurefire (Apr 9, 2006)

Wait Titanium pendents from vegas? Paypal at ready


----------



## Morelite (Apr 9, 2006)

greenlight said:


> Happy birthday to everyone this year!


 
thanks, but I don't have a birthday this year. :huh2:


----------



## Sigman (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh I like that - let's just get the "Happy Birthdays" ALL out of the way here and now!!

BTW, on the subject of those wigglers - remember it's spring now and you NEED to brand them all before the neighborhood "worm rustlers" start a stampede to steal your wigglers. I know it's a pain - but just naming them individually doesn't usually mean you can identify all those that are yours (if you catch the rustlers with the worms that is!).

Slimy job, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 9, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Guys ... expect a good whippping from the mistress :devil: !


Floggin'? Mistress? Did I log onto the right forum today? :lolsign:


----------



## greenlight (Apr 9, 2006)

:devil: Why do some people, use too many comma's? :devil:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 9, 2006)

greenlight said:


> :devil: Why do some people, use too many comma's? :devil:


Its a Crock Pot, not a Foreman Grill!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 9, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Guys ... expect a good whippping from the mistress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wonder why some people need so many shoes........especially *red*.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

...and then the power went out! :candle:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 9, 2006)

:rock: :rock: *The Group Buy is officially open!* :rock: :rock:​


----------



## Sixpointone (Apr 9, 2006)

If I got a job counting Vampires I wonder if I would Count Dracula?


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 9, 2006)

I was going to start my own thread, but as long as you guys are on the subject I'll just ask here in this thread.

Sigman,

Which Mac & Cheese turned out to be the best?


----------



## tygger (Apr 10, 2006)

just to organize a bit. okay so far we've got 100 pre-orders of the George Foreman Crock Pot, 200 pre-orders for the Titnaium Vargas Pendant (batteries included), and 1 pre-order for the Vegas wormhole. how they gonna ship that? UPS ground? hmmm.


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 10, 2006)

*There are three types of people*

1) Those that can make a joke.

2) Those that can take a joke.

3) Those that can't do either!










Righteous indignation springs to mind.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: There are three types of people*

I thought it was, 

There are three kinds of people: 
1. Those who can count
2. Those who can't count


----------



## abvidledUK (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: There are three types of people*



Sigman said:


> I thought it was,
> 
> There are three kinds of people:
> 1. Those who can count
> 2. Those who can't count



Them too......


----------



## Sigman (Apr 10, 2006)

Alberto Vargas was the extremely talented artist who drew those detailed pics in Playboy (do a Google Image search).

We really like that Alton Brown Mac & Cheese recipe!! Always on the "quest" though!


----------



## AW (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: There are three types of people*

I can't count :ironic:


----------



## glockboy (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: There are three types of people*

:huh: count what?


----------



## colubrid (Apr 10, 2006)

Its members unfailingly cast forth the gleeful fantasy that they have trounced the opposition even as they nominally choke on the sandwich that has just been rammed down their ululating throats. This illusion is easier to maintain in online media, where it is common practice to simply ignore items that damage, inconvenience or dismantle thoroughly any coherent points the morons may have tried to advance.


----------



## Phreeq (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought there are 10 types of people in the world: 
Those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## Empath (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: There are three types of people*

The "There are three types of people" thread has been merged with " Why do some respondents, not read the original post fully?" The two threads, by the same originator, are similar enough to generate the same genre of responses.

I guess that make me type 3.


----------



## Sigman (Apr 10, 2006)

So I'll get the title back on track, though I can't say which track the thread is actually on?!


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for gathering it all up, tyyger.

All the Titanium LuxIII Vargas pendants will now come with Vargas nose art of the buyer's choice.







Type 3 of course.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Apr 10, 2006)

How did I miss out on this?? Who's doing the sign-up list? If at all possible I'd like #69 to match my IQ. Unless of course there's a long waiting period. Then you can give mine to the highest bidder.


----------



## leukos (Apr 10, 2006)

This thread deserves DEATH!  Really, why do we keep posting and keep it going? oops....


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 10, 2006)

So, all of the Titanium LuxIII Vargas pendants will be coming in HA-type 3?!

 Count me in for 69! 

Damn I'm lost again. Who keeps saying that? What?

:drunk: 
-DF


----------



## Zigzago (Apr 10, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Its members unfailingly cast forth the gleeful fantasy that they have trounced the opposition even as they nominally choke on the sandwich that has just been rammed down their ululating throats. This illusion is easier to maintain in online media, where it is common practice to simply ignore items that damage, inconvenience or dismantle thoroughly any coherent points the morons may have tried to advance.



Hey! You've been reading my email!


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 10, 2006)

My honest opinion is that the world is so fast paced and hectic at times, one might not always have the time to go through an entire thread, whether they would like to or not.

The end result is that they might skim through it, and offer some feedback, which was perhaps touched upon earlier.

honestly...


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 10, 2006)

It kind of reminds me of the never ending story thread a few years back! Can someone remember it? Or am I that old of a member?

AlexGT


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Apr 10, 2006)

So how do you spell duckbill-platypus? :huh2:


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 11, 2006)

"I put my pants on one leg at a time. Except, when my pants are on..... I make gold records!" -Bruce ****enson


----------



## sniper (Apr 11, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Its members unfailingly cast forth the gleeful fantasy that they have trounced the opposition even as they nominally choke on the sandwich that has just been rammed down their ululating throats. This illusion is easier to maintain in online media, where it is common practice to simply ignore items that damage, inconvenience or dismantle thoroughly any coherent points the morons may have tried to advance.



That was gonna be my next guess!  Where's Raggie when you need him?


----------



## sniper (Apr 11, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> So how do you spell duckbill-platypus? :huh2:



I don't think it has a hyphen. Good try, tho...


----------



## Sigman (Apr 11, 2006)

colubrid said:


> Its members unfailingly cast forth the gleeful fantasy that they have trounced the opposition even as they nominally choke on the sandwich that has just been rammed down their ululating throats. This illusion is easier to maintain in online media, where it is common practice to simply ignore items that damage, inconvenience or dismantle thoroughly any coherent points the morons may have tried to advance.


Yeah, but how often do we let it happen...we all know the ramble is typically discouraged in a strong way - so once in a great while, we allow a little levity. Is that wrong? 

Very rare we allow something like this to continue...matter of fact, I see it headed downhill already - seems to have provided enough smiles? Ohhhh, too serious...I need to go to sleep!

Now back "off topic"!


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 11, 2006)

..and so...

why a duck billed platypus any way? is there any other kind of platypus?

...a toucan billed platypus maybe somewhere undiscovered in the Amazon?

and why describe the bill at all? anyone who finds a platypus can see it's bill looks like a duck's.

...we don't call them 'fire hose nosed elephants' do we?


----------



## metalhed (Apr 12, 2006)

To open this thread,



> *abvidledUK said:*
> 
> Especially the pedantics, the thread tends to get sidetracked otherwise.



What exactly are 'pedantics'?


And what lights do they come in? Do they use a Lux I or III? Can I get a titanium one? Is somebody doing a GB on these puppies?


:laughing:


----------



## tron3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I unsubscribe to threads I was following on a fairly regular basis. At some point you just don't want to read the pointless chatter any more. This thread is 4 pages long, how many actually care what I wrote, let alone is going to read it?

Some of those threads have just paragraphs upon paragraph of talk. Ugh....like trying to read a dictionary.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 12, 2006)

After carefully reading this thread, I am afraid I must need to get some glasses...

Did anyone answer the question of what the best way to remove cat hair from your couch is?







Tom


----------



## zespectre (Apr 12, 2006)

I honestly think that this may be the funniest thread I've ever read!


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 12, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> After carefully reading this thread, I am afraid I must need to get some glasses...
> 
> Did anyone answer the question of what the best way to remove cat hair from your couch is?
> 
> ...




Remove the cat and 9 times out of 10, it's "hair" will go with it :lolsign: .

...but seriously a damp washcloth usually works, according to the couch's fabric.

-DF


----------



## ViReN (Apr 12, 2006)

I just recivd my *Fenix L2P* ... Following is the beamshot as compared with *Fenix P1*


----------



## jezzyp (Apr 12, 2006)

Back to the red shoes discussion as it seems to have drifted off a little - I prefer my lady in the high heeled ones


----------



## Archangel (Apr 12, 2006)

I couldn't be bothered to read the thread. Could someone tell me if the pendants can be shipped overseas? Also, does the price i didn't see listed include paypal fees, or do i have to figure them out myself?


----------



## Sigman (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm not reading, I'm not reading, I'm not reading...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 12, 2006)

Can the pedantics be modded?


----------



## Morelite (Apr 12, 2006)

are the pedantics all gone? how about a raffle for the last special one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 12, 2006)

Laser-engraved pedantics. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## flashlite (Apr 12, 2006)

leukos said:


> noobie here, which light should i get???


 
Welcome leukos! Hold on to your wallet because it's going to get fat.

Here on CPF, we have a standard answer for this question: Don't buy either and save your money.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 12, 2006)

I need a light that's bright enough to kill someone. Which one should i get?


----------



## will (Apr 13, 2006)

some of the ORIGINAL fence POSTs were FULLY bent here in Florida after Wilma - is that what you mean?


----------



## ViReN (Apr 13, 2006)

*Good News*: Pendant Heads compatible with Fenix L1P and Fenix P1

:sigh: too bad.. they are not shipped internationaly...

would you ship to moon or venus ???


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 13, 2006)

so i told that farking racoon to shut up i told him as i looked him in his ears that i refuse to give him 35 pesos for a 84 chevy with a blown hubcap


----------



## drizzle (Apr 13, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> PAYPAL SENT!
> 
> 
> go chargers!


Chargers? Dang! Nobody told me you could use rechargables in these pendants! Are those NiMH or Li-Ion?

What I really want to know is if you can run Lithium batteries in it as alkaline just aren't even worth buying anymore.


----------



## nikon (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, I give up. Was it Carl Perkins?


----------



## chimo (Apr 13, 2006)

nikon said:


> OK, I give up. Was it Carl Perkins?



No, it was the movie with the big spiders. 

Any update on the pendants?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 13, 2006)

I especially liked the spiders' blue suede shoes.

Geoff


----------



## tygger (Apr 13, 2006)

update: titanium vargas pendants (with stealth holster) are stuck in Customs in Fiji. a representantive from Pedantic Pendants Unlimited emailed me this morning. apparently, the complimentary cat shedding brushes included with each pendant will have to be taxed as well. sorry guys, that means the new price will now be 4000.00 as opposed to the previously listed price of 250.00. yeah, apparently the cat brushes are made from "space age materials and will never break." (quote from customer service guy)

oh, but i just found out that the HA-III foreman crock pots will take Li-Ion and lithiums!


----------



## Archangel (Apr 13, 2006)

That's awesome, because i want to use li-ion regardless of whether or not it makes sense.


tygger said:


> oh, but i just found out that the HA-III foreman crock pots will take Li-Ion and lithiums!


----------



## drizzle (Apr 13, 2006)

Archangel said:


> That's awesome, because i want to use li-ion regardless of whether or not it makes sense.


Ahem, that should be *irregardless*. Excuse me for being pendantic about it.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 13, 2006)

no such word as "irregardless" -- remember your membership in the pedantic club is not irrevocable.

" ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Probably blend of irrespective, and regardless.] 

Usage Note: Irregardless is a word that many mistakenly believe to be correct usage in formal style, when in fact it is used chiefly in nonstandard speech or casual writing. Coined in the United States in the early 20th century, it has met with a blizzard of condemnation for being an improper yoking of irrespective and regardless and for the logical absurdity of combining the negative ir- prefix and -less suffix in a single term. Although one might reasonably argue that it is no different from words with redundant affixes like debone and unravel, it has been considered a blunder for decades and will probably continue to be so." -- Dictionary.com


----------



## Archangel (Apr 13, 2006)

(smirk) Methinks not. Also, the thread notwithstanding, it's "pedantic". That's off the subject though. I'm still trying to find out how much they weigh so i can figure out how far i can throw them, but i only get measurements in metric, like anyone uses that format.


drizzle said:


> Ahem, that should be *irregardless*. Excuse me for being pendantic about it.


----------



## Empath (Apr 13, 2006)

Regarding irregardless, non-irregardlessness would be a worthwhile goal. It'll never happen though, irregardless of your efforts. Nice try, though.


----------



## drizzle (Apr 13, 2006)

drizzle said:


> Ahem, that should be *irregardless*. Excuse me for being pendantic about it.


<Note to self>Next time add smileys (or should that be smilies?) to make the joke more obvious.      </Note to self>


----------



## Zigzago (Apr 13, 2006)

Empath said:


> Regarding irregardless, non-irregardlessness would be a worthwhile goal. It'll never happen though, irregardless of your efforts. Nice try, though.



You mean it's a mute point?


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2006)

times like this I wonder what Chuck Norris would do


----------



## Archangel (Apr 13, 2006)

He would kick us all for yapping about idiot flashlights.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a possible solution for the cat hair problem. 





 + 



 =


----------



## Fat_Tony (Apr 13, 2006)

Did someone call a meeting of Pedants Anonymous? I probably missed it, just my luck. Anyhow, to get this thread back on topic, I think ferrets are much cuter than hairless cats, or the Taco Bell dog. (Whichever was in the last post). Does anyone know how to get ferret fur off of a couch? Is the process the same as it is for cat hair?


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2006)

Fat_Tony said:


> Does anyone know how to get ferret fur off of a couch? Is the process the same as it is for cat hair?



simple!


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 13, 2006)

drizzle; oops sorry! The use of 'irregardless' _and_ 'pendantic' should have been the tip off. 

Thanks, Empy, for the nonirregards, unbestnot to you and the fam.

FatT, I don't think your ferret should be shedding that much... maybe time for a check up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 13, 2006)

Your ferret wants a pendant. Your dog wants a ferret. With a pendant.


----------



## drizzle (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't believe you guys are making pendants out of ferret fur! I now feel compelled to take a day off work and go to a rally downtown protesting ferret fur pendants!


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello Arkayne,

I just showed my cat that picture and he jumped off my lap in disgust...

Here kitty, kitty, kitty...

Tom


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't mean to be rude, but would everyone mind keeping the noise down in here?

It's 1am and I'm trying to get some sleep.

Thank you.


----------



## magic79 (Apr 13, 2006)

OutdoorIdiot said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but would everyone mind keeping the noise down in here?
> 
> It's 1am and I'm trying to get some sleep.
> 
> Thank you.


 
I can't agree. I think the L2 is much brighter than the L4.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 13, 2006)

facts about ferret shedding -- I guess my ferrets weren't big shedders, but some evidently do quite a bit, here's some very excellent info on the subject (from an organization of which I have been a member for many years...you should join ! :thumbsup: )

Fat Tony please read:

http://www.ferret-fact.org/Shedding.htm


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 14, 2006)

I wonder why there aren't any spiders in Phaserburns pump shed.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 14, 2006)

..because they are Schroedinger's spiders?


----------



## sniper (Apr 14, 2006)

drizzle said:


> Ahem, that should be *irregardless*. Excuse me for being pendantic about it.



A pedantic drizzle with CLUB??? Irregardless, the mind boggles!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey, guys, please stop the name-calling or we'll get this thread closed. We're all friends here.


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Apr 15, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Hey, guys, please stop the name-calling or we'll get this thread closed. We're all friends here.


 
About 5". Or you could try:


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll take # 473, Thanks for the generous offer!:rock:

FYI I oppose ferret shredding.


----------



## chimo (Apr 15, 2006)

Zigzago said:


> You mean it's a mute point?



I can't hear you, did you say "moot"?


----------



## chmsam (Apr 16, 2006)

Due to unforseen development and security problems, MicroNerds pedantic ver. 2.01-a will be delayed until April 2006. Your credit card will not be billed until we feel like it.

An automatic update is in progress. Click here to abort.

You have chosen to reformat your hard drive. Reformatting in progress.

Reformat complete. Would you like to partition your hard drive? Y/N

Thank you for purchasing MN pedantic ver 2.01-a.



MN pedantic version 2.01-b will be available May 2006. Would you like to prepurchase MN pedantic ver. 2.01-b at this time? Y/N





Available for Macintosh OS users in May 2045.


----------



## cave dave (Apr 16, 2006)

I refuse to buy pendants made in China by communists! I will only by pendants made in an American commune. Preferably California the land of fruits, nuts, and realy cool surfing hippie flashlight manufactures.


PS Unless of course they are really bright and have multiple levels.


----------



## H_Alpha (Apr 17, 2006)

Would someone please point me to the "original post?" IIRC it was by a DavidW. I think I need to fully read it to understand this thread. (Am I kinda missing something here that I'm the first to ask to see the original post?)


Not to be sidetracked, I had a pennant thought.
A dichroic Hydrogen-Alpha filter will ferret out any hairless cat hairs. (Trust me on this -- this is H_Alpha speaking.)

Sigman - heads up -- may need to PM you on that MiniMag mod to create the "Worm-Sig" branding iron. (Are you sure it just burns the hair off the worms and doesn't really hurt them?)
Tygger - please cancel the personalized pendant order for "Thin Bob" and "Long Bob" and "Skinny Bob" and all the others. Sig had a better way to keep track of the herd. Put me down for 500 of the small pennants tho - they make great blankets for the cool Arizona nights.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 17, 2006)

Titanium Pedant Container


----------



## Sigman (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm a whale
I'm a whale
I'm a humback whale

and I'm swimming free & easy.
and I don't give a hump 
where I take a dump

for the sea
disolves my feces.


----------



## Zigzago (Apr 17, 2006)

chimo said:


> I can't hear you, did you say "moot"?


No, I said "joke."


----------



## Spudman (Apr 17, 2006)

We need more cowbell!

Why hasn't anyone responded to my question? What light should I buy next? I'm looking for lots of throw, a wide angle beam, extreme runtime, in polished ti and I would like to wear it as a pendant.


----------



## nikon (Apr 17, 2006)

Spudman said:


> What light should I buy next? I'm looking for lots of throw, a wide angle beam, extreme runtime, in polished ti and I would like to wear it as a pendant.


 
Mag just applied for a patent for that light. It should be available in early June. Or perhaps never.


----------



## StoneDog (Apr 18, 2006)

I always miss out on these group buys!!!! Who ended up with the vargas worm hole and what was the final price? 

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Duis dui. Vestibulum nulla orci, vulputate ac, dapibus vel, luctus vel, dui. Maecenas ultricies mi et neque. In ac nunc. Nullam volutpat, lorem eget dapibus ornare, metus neque elementum nulla, ut sagittis lectus arcu accumsan purus. Cras quis odio. Phasellus mollis. Nulla facilisi. Vivamus elit felis, rutrum imperdiet, lobortis quis, lobortis et, erat. Nulla varius ullamcorper eros. Proin vitae dolor at risus luctus dignissim. Etiam a dui. Vestibulum ultricies. Donec in risus. Sed vel lorem. Curabitur non neque sit amet massa interdum mollis. Etiam mauris risus, scelerisque vitae, posuere sit amet, imperdiet vel, leo. 

Phasellus lacinia cursus odio. Morbi turpis. Aenean sed ante id erat porta aliquet. Nam ante nunc, feugiat ac, lacinia id, eleifend id, velit. Integer imperdiet vulputate est. Donec accumsan porttitor justo. Praesent pulvinar suscipit purus. Curabitur augue. Fusce quis libero. Cras vulputate nisl vitae nulla. Morbi pharetra ligula. Vivamus vestibulum, ipsum non feugiat egestas, augue quam scelerisque eros, vel mattis pede justo ac velit. Vivamus mi. Suspendisse tempor ligula nec massa. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. 

Vestibulum eros quam, tristique vel, lacinia sed, interdum consectetuer, sapien. Maecenas gravida massa tempus nibh. Mauris nonummy nisl eu elit. Donec facilisis tellus ut massa iaculis ultrices. Fusce non lorem non nisi suscipit faucibus. Nulla ultricies, lorem quis auctor hendrerit, sapien odio gravida diam, et aliquet leo neque vel lorem. Aliquam viverra blandit lacus. Phasellus bibendum. Maecenas dui. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Suspendisse porta volutpat turpis. Cras sit amet sem vel ligula lobortis eleifend. Sed nulla nulla, condimentum eu, rutrum sit amet, dignissim ut, turpis. Ut eget diam. Donec risus. Nullam diam. 

Nullam sem nibh, egestas quis, auctor et, scelerisque vitae, nibh. Aliquam luctus tortor. Maecenas venenatis pede vitae erat. Nunc nibh. Sed cursus orci non ipsum. Quisque euismod rhoncus ipsum. Sed mollis turpis. Morbi elit. Donec arcu turpis, pellentesque in, feugiat pretium, elementum ac, velit. Suspendisse congue auctor elit. Donec libero. Ut lacinia pretium tortor. 

Nulla lacinia est nec eros. Praesent id mauris. Proin magna nunc, fermentum id, porta nec, vulputate vel, diam. Quisque turpis. Fusce lacus. Quisque at sapien. Aliquam nec purus. Nulla nisl felis, facilisis et, consequat sed, dapibus iaculis, libero. Aenean eu felis. Vestibulum enim eros, iaculis in, sollicitudin a, pharetra vitae, nunc.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll guess 956 for the free flashlight. thx for doing this!


----------



## billybright (Apr 18, 2006)

Ditto, i think!:thinking: 



StoneDog said:


> I always miss out on these group buys!!!! Who ended up with the vargas worm hole and what was the final price?
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Duis dui. Vestibulum nulla orci, vulputate ac, dapibus vel, luctus vel, dui. Maecenas ultricies mi et neque. In ac nunc. Nullam volutpat, lorem eget dapibus ornare, metus neque elementum nulla, ut sagittis lectus arcu accumsan purus. Cras quis odio. Phasellus mollis. Nulla facilisi. Vivamus elit felis, rutrum imperdiet, lobortis quis, lobortis et, erat. Nulla varius ullamcorper eros. Proin vitae dolor at risus luctus dignissim. Etiam a dui. Vestibulum ultricies. Donec in risus. Sed vel lorem. Curabitur non neque sit amet massa interdum mollis. Etiam mauris risus, scelerisque vitae, posuere sit amet, imperdiet vel, leo.
> 
> ...


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 18, 2006)

uh-oh. 
I just translated "gibber" into Latin; ya know what comes out?

"hump-back" ! really.

coincidence? I don't think so :sweat:


----------



## StoneDog (Apr 18, 2006)

Speaking of Latin gibberish, any guesses whether Lumenis Invicta roughly translates into "Light of Victory"? 

That was what the original poster was asking about, right?


----------



## H_Alpha (Apr 18, 2006)

Without reading the original post ...... and with my eyes closed .......


42​


----------



## greenlight (Apr 19, 2006)

greenlight said:


> :devil: Why do some people, use too many comma's? :devil:



"I can quote, myself."


----------



## Spudman (Apr 21, 2006)

We need to keep this thread on topic.

Here are two fine examples. :huh2:


----------



## DFiorentino (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## greenLED (Apr 21, 2006)

I can't believe this hasn't sold yet.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 21, 2006)

I would buy it, but i already have two.
Dozen.


greenLED said:


> I can't believe this hasn't sold yet.


----------



## 91101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ever notice how irons have a setting for *permanent* press? 
I don't get it...


----------



## Darell (Jun 13, 2006)

Everybody should be driving EVs. They're perfect vehicles, with no faults whatsoever.

I also have a sinus infection.


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 13, 2006)

So a Romanian side-folder won't look out of place on a rebuild with stamped receiver, plastic furniture and a replica Russian brake?


----------



## Sigman (Jun 13, 2006)

tygger said:


> update: titanium vargas pendants (with stealth holster) are stuck in Customs in Fiji. a representantive from Pedantic Pendants Unlimited emailed me this morning. apparently, the complimentary cat shedding brushes included with each pendant will have to be taxed as well. sorry guys, that means the new price will now be 4000.00 as opposed to the previously listed price of 250.00. yeah, apparently the cat brushes are made from "space age materials and will never break." (quote from customer service guy)
> 
> oh, but i just found out that the HA-III foreman crock pots will take Li-Ion and lithiums!


I've waited long enough for this and am tired of excuses! My spot's up for sale!


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

Sigman, I just reported your post to the mods. Baiting is not tolerated in these halls.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 13, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Sigman, I just reported your post to the mods. Baiting is not tolerated in these halls.


I've received that report on myself and am contemplating banning myself!


----------



## Archangel (Jun 13, 2006)

YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

Sigman said:


> I've received that report on myself and am contemplating banning myself!


If you don't, I'm telling on you (Sasha will :whoopin:! :nana:

 

Back on topic: salmon is *goooood*


----------



## Darell (Jun 13, 2006)

No. The point is that you CAN fuel an EV with clean energy. You don't have that option with a gas car. Where did I lose you?


----------



## greenLED (Jun 13, 2006)

Darell said:


> Where did I lose you?


Where you ran that red light and took a left.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 13, 2006)

Where is the best place to buy these?
Oh and a shout out to phlegm head.:rock:


----------



## chmsam (Jun 13, 2006)

Me, too.


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually, sometimes it depresses me! 

There was a "What does "bump" mean" thread on amdmb.com that ran for over a year and had thousands of posts! (My contrib to the cool use of forum bandwidth.)

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 13, 2006)

You've got to be careful not to drop a UCL lens on a thick shag carpet.


----------



## Topper (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine got here today :rock: I had forgot I even ordered them.
But now I think I ordered the red ones and I got blue ones.
two were broke..no big deal I broke the other 4 so I would still have a matching set.
Topper


----------



## RA40 (Jun 13, 2006)

There was an original post? 
Learn't something new...


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 17, 2006)

According to the thread count, the originl post was in 2002. Thread #1


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1

Title "SF holster"

Having read it, my answer is "no, I don't"


Daniel


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 17, 2006)

Tuesday Morning I got some 700 thread count DKNY sheets regularly $245.00 for $59.00. High thread count is wonderful.


----------



## fnmag (Dec 17, 2006)

I'll take it! What was the price again? There are soo many posts that I didn't have time to read them all. If the price is good I'll take it, but if not then I won't. If it's Ha III Nat I'll pass but if bare Ai I'll think about it and PM you later. Does is have a doughnut? If so I'll pass, if yes pm me with a beamshot. How's the tint? If it's blue then I guess I'll take it but if it's green then I have to think about it for 2 more days. Does it come with a lanyard? If so what color is it? Is it a reverse clicky or standard? If reverse, does it have an SOS mode? Your ad says Paypal cash payments only, my dog ate my credit card could you please take my personal check? I'll mail it to you in 3 weeks after I pay my dental bill. Oh, I forgot to ask, would you consider a trade for a box of old 45 rpm records, they're mostly kinda nice. Pm me with details. Now remember, I'm the first to post I'll take it!!!


----------



## bwaites (Dec 17, 2006)

Wait, I missed this thread!! Oops, I guess not! Nevermind!


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 18, 2006)

Because the title of this post says it all! :laughing:


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 18, 2006)

I like a coarse thread, like muslin. It's cooler, doesn't stick, ventilates better..

http://www.kushtush.com/amishsheets.htm


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

But sometimes the coarser threads offend those with sensitivities!

Bill


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 18, 2006)

then either put a band aid on it or stay out of my bed! :laughing:


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

But beds are so comfortable, even without the finer threads!


----------



## chmsam (Dec 18, 2006)

Somebody thinks they're bedder than the rest of us... Don't thread on me!

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Coop (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a craving for marshmallows...


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmmmmm.......marshmallows on my Christmas tree..

Cliff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 18, 2006)

Chestnuts roasting in the microwave...


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

Marshmallows remind of the USL...


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2006)

I haven't read this thread at all, but I wanted to post to it right away!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 18, 2006)

can somebody post a link to that thread, please? Can't find it.


----------



## Empath (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, but it didn't get much response. But it was for a slow night...... and it's kinda' old.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/19258


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

23, the answer is 23!


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 18, 2006)

You are incorrect, as usual, Bill. 42 is Life, The Universe, and Everything!

Larry


----------



## Topper (Dec 18, 2006)

I think *DO NOT DELETE* started the original post. I have sent 62 PM's over the last 17 minutes no answer yet but I will keep trying and let you guys know.
Topper


----------



## bwaites (Dec 19, 2006)

42? How could 42 be the answer?

I'm older than 42, and I'm no answer for anything!


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 19, 2006)

*DO NOT DELETE* Yes, that guy. It all adds up.

It took me, like forever, to figure out who he was. 

I can say for sure that sometimes he stays at his house in the Artic and sometimes he stays at his home in Antartica.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 19, 2006)

It's true, 42 _IS_ the answer.........and thanks for all the fish !

Cliff


----------



## chmsam (Dec 19, 2006)

"He's dead, Jim." ("Wait a minute! I'm dead, too!")

Don't panic! I've got all 4 (or is it 5) parts of the trilogy.

What lube should I use on my Hitchhiker's Guide? Will it take rechargeable Li-ions? Will Zaphoid accept PayPal? 

Where's my towel?


----------



## bwaites (Dec 19, 2006)

Not again with the 42! That theory was disproved by String Theory, or was it String Theory that was disproved by js, or was it js that disproved by evolution theory, or was it evolution theory that was disproved by intelligent design theory, or was it...

I'm so confused!!


----------



## chmsam (Dec 19, 2006)

No, no, no. It's called the Sting Theory, and how his music pretty much went downhill after he left The Police.

Then too, there is the Silly String Theory that deals with our troops using it to find trip wires in urban searches (that is true, and there are groups that will send packages to troops to keep them and civilians safe -- do a web search).

And Darwin is definitely just a theory 'cause there's too many stupid people still alive who should have been killed off years ago. Heck, I might be one of them 'cause whoever designed me doesn't appear to have been too intelligent. They could have done a wee bit better job, I think, but maybe they had a three martini lunch that day. Hmmm, now there's an idea...


----------



## js (Dec 19, 2006)

Who's "js"?


----------



## bwaites (Dec 20, 2006)

Darwinian evolution theory is definitely showing weak spots in regards to the human race!

Computer user to support person: "I can't get my computer to print!"
Support: "What does your computer screen say when you try to print?"
User: "Cannot locate printer!"
Support: "Have you installed the proper drivers?"
User: "It's a computer, not a car!"
Support: "Well, if the proper drivers aren't installed, it can't recognize the printer."
User: "It should recognize it, the printer has been right in front of the monitor for days!"


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 20, 2006)

I dunno, I like butter.....just not on my marshmallows.

Cliff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the bandage is too tight.


----------

